# Driving License in 10 minutes



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, 

This applys to anyone who has a UK or USA driving license and wants to transfer it over to UAE license.

Go to Deira Cty Centre, 

Kodak photo shop - get 4 photos done 17 AED
Opposite shop - Opticians - get eye test done 25 AED

go down the bottom (near taxi area) >>
to RTA shop get license... PRICELESS (110 AED)

(please bring copy of visa, passport, No objection letter.) 

AND YOUR DONE - UAE DRIVING LICENSE IN 10 MINUTES.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

wow marc that's pretty awesome!!
i still havent got my residency visa yet.... What a load!

How you finding Dubai?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah it was great, i heard so many different things, about getting a license, you can change it but you need 20 lessons to get used to roads e.t.c e.t.c blah blah!!! - best thing just to do things yourself!

Im enjoying it very much - the one thing that was missing was driving so now its all pretty sorted. Living in the marina which is fantastic, job is going well to.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

alli said:


> wow marc that's pretty awesome!!
> i still havent got my residency visa yet.... What a load!
> 
> How you finding Dubai?



sorry to hijack your thread Marc...

Alli- how are you going here now..one of the last times you posted you seemed very unhappy here...have things changed at all for you ?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if this applies to South Africans as well? 

I take it you didn't have to wait 2 weeks to get the license, Marc?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

No, as soon as I got my residense visa, I went there.

Im really not sure if it applys to South African licenses, best thing is to go there and find out. I have a south africa colleague in my office, I will ask her when she comes in,, she drives, not sure if she exchanged license or took lessons / test.

I will let you know,...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you marc. I know i wont have to retake the test. None of my colleaugues had to. Did you get you license immediately, or did you have to wait 2 weeks for the processing?


----------



## DadTwoThree (Jun 30, 2008)

Does an international driving licence not allow you to drive?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

No they did it straight away at their very small shop at Deira city centre.
they took my photo, filled out application, waited 5 mins for scanner, e.t.c
they have all the equipment there on site.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

No they did it straight away at their very small shop at Deira city centre.
they took my photo, filled out application, waited 5 mins for scanner, e.t.c
they have all the equipment there on site.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Awesome news. Thank you very much MArc.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

you can rent with an internaitonal license. i dont know if you can buy, probably if you have a residense visa.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

As far as I know, once you have your residence driving with any license other than an UAE license is illegal.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Upstairs at the Co-OP hypermarket at Al Safa Park is quick too. Don't know if they have the opticians there though.

I got my eye test and document typed at the RTA office in Al Barsha before I got my visa, so was prepared in advance


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

You don't need to be a resident to buy property.I am positive about this.
In regards to the driver license, please shed some info on the following:
What is a "no objection letter" mentioned earlier?
Does the eye exam have to be done at the center or I can bring my test I just had here in the US?
Thank you so much


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The eye test has to be carried out by one of the authorised centres in Dubai.

The NOC (notice of consent) is given by either your company (if they are sponsoring your visa), or your husband if you are sponsored on his visa. It basically says that they have no objection to you having a driving licence.

Plenty of things here require an NOC


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks!That was quick!
I am going by myself,but I won't start working till the first of September.
So I think I will use my international till then, right?
I understand once my the residency is done, I can't use it.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah use your international to rent a car for a while, until september if you decide to buy.


----------

